# Dogs snuggling



## Kerryann (Aug 8, 2012)

I had to share


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 8, 2012)

n'awww, my dogs never snuggle so I don't get to experience this cuteness


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 8, 2012)

Cute! My dogs tend to snuggle more with cats, then each other.


----------



## wellington (Aug 8, 2012)

So cute


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 9, 2012)

Cute!! My poor shih tzu wants to snuggle with someone....whether it be the other dog or the cat. Neither one will snuggle with the poor little guy!


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 9, 2012)

Cute


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 11, 2012)

So Cute!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 12, 2012)

For some reason, every time I do a quick scan of thread titles this one catches my eye, but my mind wants to read it as "dog smuggling".


----------



## Irwin4530 (Aug 12, 2012)

MY GIRLS!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 12, 2012)

I like how close in appearance two are in the first picture.


----------

